# baking brownies



## tkellyvt (Mar 30, 2009)

I bake my brownies in an 18x13 pan and for whatever reason the sides also seem to rise up. So when I cut the brownies, the ones for the edges have a little ridge in them. Any advice as to how to bake them so they bake completely level?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

On the edge of every pan their is metal, this conducts more heat then rest of pan therefore hotter. This applies to all pan edges therefore , try useing parchment paper to bake on and bring it up the sides of pan. This should work . In most commercial bakeries of quality we usually trim the edges with a serrated knife.:chef:


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

There's no way. 

What's happening is the brownies rise when they bake and form a mound in the middle, filled with warm (expansive) air. When the air cools it contracts and the middle sinks. The edges won't sink as much, because (a) they're held to the side of the pan by stickiness, and (b) they've been toasted so they don't contract as much by virtue of being on the outside, and (c) from contact conduction with the sides of the pan (what Ed described). This leaves the top of the outside a little higher than the general level of brownie. That's the "ridge" you mentioned. 

You can trim the edges if you like, but they're chewy and wonderful. If you must trim, send them to me.

BDL


----------



## crazychef28 (Apr 13, 2009)

You can also use Bake-Even cake strips around your brownies. They help distribute the heat more evenly then baking without them, therefore depleting crusty edges!


----------



## tkellyvt (Mar 30, 2009)

I've never heard of such things. Do you know where you can buy them? Do they make them for sheet pans?


----------



## crazychef28 (Apr 13, 2009)

I got mine at Michaels. You can use them for whatever size/shape pan you would like, but you may have to buy more of them for the larger pans. You moisten them, run your finger down them to remove excess water, and then pin them together around your pan. Great investment!


----------



## stymie72 (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't like how brownie edges get harder than the rest of the pan. Fairly early in baking, as the edges start to firm up, I use a spatula to fold the edges into the center of the pan. I think this might help with the "rising" as well. I'm not a pro, but I love my brownies.


----------

